# Booze for an Oman camping trip?



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all. Just wondering if A) Is it illegal to take booze into Oman? (I'm guessing it is), B What happens if you get caught if it is illegal, and C) are there off licenses like Barracuda in Oman?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you will at least need a liquor license, if they find it the most likely scenario is they'll take it off you and have a good night of drinking


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I think you will at least need a liquor license, if they find it the most likely scenario is they'll take it off you and have a good night of drinking


I would imagine that if this was the penalty, more people would risk drinking in public. This is probably a "best-case-scenario" with lazy officers not looking to do paperwork. Let us know how it goes though!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi bigjimbo,

you are quite correct... unfortunately you can't take booze over the land border from Dubai to Oman. Oman have their own licensing system and like here, the illegal bit is to transport alcohol. There are no barracuda-type places anywhere in Oman.

Additionally if you are going to Jebel Akhdar / Jebel Shams be prepared for security checks at the bottom, as the area is a military / telecoms post so they take reg details and smoetimes vehicles on the way up. i believe that they also don't allow saloon cars up there for obvious reasons.

I guess it all depends if you get caught. I found that undeneath the spare wheel in the land cruiser doubles well as 'extra storage'


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahahah yeah let us know, provided we ever hear from you! Wait! Aren't BigJimbo and Nightshadow the same person?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> hahahahah yeah let us know, provided we ever hear from you! Wait! Aren't BigJimbo and Nightshadow the same person?


*looks around suspiciously* :gossip: :tape2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Are you going into Oman proper or Musandam? If it's Musandam they barely check everyone's passport, hidden under a load of dive gear has been more than sufficient for us.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Are you going into Oman proper or Musandam? If it's Musandam they barely check everyone's passport, hidden under a load of dive gear has been more than sufficient for us.


Not sure where as yet! I want to do a bit of a buddy road trip type thing with some coast driving and camping on the beach, although the appeal somewhat dims if we can't have a cheeky scoop!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah nightshadow why are you answering your own question lol


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

bluester said:


> Hi bigjimbo,
> 
> you are quite correct... unfortunately you can't take booze over the land border from Dubai to Oman. Oman have their own licensing system and like here, the illegal bit is to transport alcohol. There are no barracuda-type places anywhere in Oman.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately my spare wheel is on the back of the car!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> cheeky scoop!


I googled this and nothing... What is that? I assume you are saying a drink.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah like when you do something cheeky, it means something bad or naughty or mischievous.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Unfortunately my spare wheel is on the back of the car!


Maybe under that is not the best place to hide the alcohol then  You could always go "old-school" and pour it into a water/coke/etc bottle... just like hiding it from the teachers on school sports days


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah thought about that with Sangria, but its a bit gay and shows intent if someone at the border stops me!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Maybe under that is not the best place to hide the alcohol then  You could always go "old-school" and pour it into a water/coke/etc bottle... just like hiding it from the teachers on school sports days


Ah...the good old days... yep, last week sure was fun!  

Just dont fill a 2 liter bottle with vodka or what have you, that would be pushing it and when you get caught, they think youre absolutely insane, or so my friend told me... I wouldnt know first hand.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hi all. Just wondering if A) Is it illegal to take booze into Oman? (I'm guessing it is), B What happens if you get caught if it is illegal, and C) are there off licenses like Barracuda in Oman?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Like most things related to booze, there is always a law restricting it and you might be surprised to find a similar set of laws back home. For example carrying an open alcohol container in a vehicle is against the law in many commonwealth countries. The difference here is enforcement levels are much higher and leniency is minimal.

In practice however, most folk I know just get on with living their lives whilst respecting the culture and traditions in the respective country. This means being discrete with what you carry and how you consume. A 15 year expat told us "stay under the radar and you'll be fine" and this seems to be a reasonable way to get by here in the middle ease. If you are short of temper or inclined to make a big song and dance when confronted by the law then best not to carry at all.

So for our family (and other families we travel with) we take no more than enough for the week and are careful to keep it out of sight. It pays to keep an ear to ground wrt enforcement campaigns e.g. like what is going on now with the offie surveillance.

Regards,
David


----------

